

How should I spend my last summer? - coffeesnob

It is my last summer of freedom after finishing university. In the fall, I will be joining one of the big tech companies in the bay area. I am weighing the options between traveling for a couple of months in southeast asia or learning to code with hackreactor (hackreactor.com). I&#x27;d love any input on what would be most valuable!
======
pianoben
Travel. You will always be able to learn to code on your own time, but how
often will you have the opportunity to see the world?

After university, I spent four or five months in Thailand; the experiences I
had broadened me as a person and remain among my most cherished memories.

~~~
tatalegma
This.

------
tatalegma
It sounds like you don't know how to code, so in what capacity are you joining
the big tech company in the bay area (what kind of job role)?

~~~
coffeesnob
On the business side, but product is very interesting to me.

~~~
coffeesnob
My true aspiration is to start my own company one day. I know I will never be
an engineer rockstar, but I see the value in having a strong understanding of
code.

